# vis body kit



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

want the vis octane body kit for ur b 15 well, i emailed them, it can be yours for a whooping 950, plus 150 shipping

what a croc of [email protected]!

its jsut a front a rear and side skirts

yes it looks pimp

it can be found on nissan performance mag, proj spec but come on

am i experiancing sticker shot or is this normal pricing


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

honestly; if what you say is true, then it truly is a crock...
over a grand for a fiberglass body kit?...regardless of weight loss, it will still crack easily enough

-while it may cost less ($686) and not look as extreme (though i prefer the sleeper look myself), the stillen touring body kit is made of polyurethane and will be more resistant to hard driving

i would rather go with reliability and longevity over looks...but then again, thats just me


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

*Compromise*

$950.00 for Fiberglass???? That is nuts... I do like the look though. I'm not looking for the sleeper look. I fell for the VIS body kit though... but $950.00... I can wait for more kits...


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm not a fan of the VIS kit.


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

I love the looks of the vis kit but theres no way in hell I'll ever pay $950 plus $150 s&h for it. hopefully they won't sell many at that price and will be forced to lower it to something more reasonable.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

try finding dealers of VIS for them.. they usually get them cheaper


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

*VIS....*

The only thing wrong here is the make of the kit. Fiber glass will crap out on you if you hit it too hard. I guess I'd have to see the durability of it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2002)

I think that the VIS kit is the sh!t. You can get it here for much less.....http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=39473&highlight=vis+octane

I'm all over that ish once I get my nitrous installed and completed....


----------

